# NCE PowerCab vs, NCE DCC Twin



## george (Jun 18, 2013)

The PowerCab (2 amp) [walk around] has been a strongly recommended "intro" system for those who run only a couple trains on a small home layout. Now there is the DCC Twin (3 amp) for controlling two trains simultaneously and it seems that a walk around throttle is an option. The "Twin" is cheaper! So, what's the difference? Any special advantage to one or the other? Help please.


----------



## Grabbem88 (Feb 24, 2012)

I use the power cab and have an additional 04 cab but have used it although I run 3 at the same time with just the power cab just got a lot of recalling and resetting but 2 engines is very easy to do..


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

It's NCE answer to the competition that they get from the Digitrax Zephyr.
I haven't heard much of anything about it, But most of NCE's products are top notch.


----------



## Grabbem88 (Feb 24, 2012)

Is this the one with twin knobs?? I thought that came out before the power cab??


----------



## george (Jun 18, 2013)

It is the one with the twin knobs. After reading a series of reviews, it seems that the PowerCab has a lot more "growth" potential if there is a need to upgrade. Thanks for the comments


----------

